# Die Monster von Morgen - Koi Aufzuchtprojekt 2017/2018



## Teich4You (28. Sep. 2017)

Moin Leude! 

Ich möchte hier in unregelmäßigen Abständen ein Aufzuchtprojekt vorstellen, das bis nächstes Jahr Mai/Juni laufen wird.

Das Ganze ist ein Kooperationsprojekt, welches ich mit einem Bekannten zusammen mache. 

Wir hatten die Chance 4 Koi aus einem anderen Aufzuchtprojekt zu erhalten.
Dabei handelt es sich um Tosai von der Marusei Koi Farm.
Jeweils 2 Chagoi und zwei Karashi.
Nach dem momentanen Stand sind es alles Weibchen.
Die Chagoi liegen so bei 35-37cm und die Karashi bei Anfang 30cm.
Wir wollen die Fische bei rund 22Grad bis Mai/Juni hältern.





_View: https://youtu.be/XlaId-6bl8Y_


Unsere Kleinen wurden einige Tage separat bei 0,5% Salz gehalten und auf 22 Grad.
Das Aufzuchtbecken, in dem schon einige andere schwammen, wurde ebenso auf 22 Grad gehalten und 0,5% Salz.

Nach einigen Tagen Ausnüchterung und Beobachten wurden die 2 Bestände zusammen geführt.
Auch dann hieß es nochmal einige Tage warten und das Salz hoch halten.

Letzten Sonntag war es dann endlich soweit.
Genug gehungert!
Alle Fische waren topfit, keine Anzeichen von Problemen nach dem Zusammenführen.
Also die ersten Pellets rein.
Alles fressen gut und die Futtermenge wird nun über die Woche langsam erhöht.

Wir sind momentan bei 3x60 Gramm/Tag.
Das hat der Filter bisher gut weggesteckt.
Nun wird in 20er Schritten erhöht.
Also Morgen 3x80 Gramm/Tag.
Ziel ist letztendlich 400 Gramm am Tag auf 5 Portionen verteilt.

Der Bestand im Becken ist ein Mischbestand.
Das ist vielleicht die Besonderheit bei dieser Aufzucht.
Also kein reines Tosaibecken.





_View: https://youtu.be/Lhd48rgjipg_


Diskussionen und Fragen am Rande sind natürlich auch erwünscht.


----------



## Haggard (28. Sep. 2017)

Moin Florian, den Kleinen solltest Du noch Namen geben  Viel Erfolg mit Deinem Projekt !


----------



## Teich4You (28. Sep. 2017)

Am Wochenende werde ich vor Ort sein und sie das erste mal live sehen.
Bisher hat mein Bekannter alles geregelt.
Mal sehen ob mir dann Namen einfallen, wenn ich die durch das Becken flitzen sehe. 

Wir können hier gerne einen Namenswettbewerb draus machen.
Schlagt einfach mal was vor.


----------



## Digicat (28. Sep. 2017)

Wie darf man sich die Kooperation vorstellen ?

Dein Kompanion hat das Aufzuchtbecken bei sich ?
Du kommst halt, wenn immer es geht vorbei ?

Gehören je ein Chagoi und ein Karashi Dir ?

Ihr teilt Euch die Energie und Futterkosten ?

Nur so aus Interesse wie das von Statten geht ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Petta (28. Sep. 2017)

Koi als MONSTER von Morgen zu betiteln ist doch wohl abartig......oder ?


----------



## Phiobus (28. Sep. 2017)

Er meint doch nicht die Koi, Flori meint den Koihalter...


----------



## Teich4You (28. Sep. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Wie darf man sich die Kooperation vorstellen ?



Wir haben die Fische zusammen erstanden und uns auf folgendes geeinigt:



Digicat schrieb:


> Dein Kompanion hat das Aufzuchtbecken bei sich ?


Ja genau. Ich habe zwar auch ein Becken, möchte es aber für den Winter frei halten.
Da es mein erster Winter mit Teich ist kann man nie wissen, ob man ein beheiztes Becken nicht doch gebrauchen kann.



Digicat schrieb:


> Du kommst halt, wenn immer es geht vorbei ?


Ja so in der Art.
Fahrzeit 4 Stunden, daher werde ich nicht so oft dort sein.
Aber er versorgt mich natürlich regelmäßig mit Infos, Bildern und Videos wenn es sein muss.



Digicat schrieb:


> Gehören je ein Chagoi und ein Karashi Dir ?


Ja genau, wir haben uns die Fische aufgeteilt.
Jeder bekommt einen Chagoi und einen Karashi am Ende.
Die Fische lassen sich bereits jetzt gut auseinander halten.
Wir haben uns darauf geeinigt, dass er den Chagoi bekommt, von dem wir mehr erwarten, dafür bekomme ich den Karashi in dem wir mehr Potenzial sehen.
Letztens Endes wird man natürlich sehen ob das auch zutrifft. 



Digicat schrieb:


> Ihr teilt Euch die Energie und Futterkosten ?


Genau so läuft es.
Da er allerdings seinen ganzen Bestand drinnen überwintert, sind die Kosten nicht 50/50.
Sondern für mich nur als Anteil.

Ich finde es toll, das wir das Projekt zusammen hinbekommen haben, da sich keiner von uns beiden sonst die Fische gekauft hätte. Aber wir denken eben beide das daraus mal große Damen werden könnten (Monster), also haben wir die Chance genutzt und uns zusammen gefunden.


----------



## dizzzi (28. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ...ob man ein beheiztes Becken nicht doch gebrauchen kann.


Nimmst du deine aktuellen Kois, die in deinem Teich schwimmen, dann auch raus?


----------



## Teich4You (28. Sep. 2017)

Ne die sollen im Teich überwintern.
Nur im Notfall will ich ein Becken frei haben.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Sep. 2017)

Schon witzig.
Im Film wird gesagt, ein großer Kopf steht für Größenwachstum.
Wo anders steht kleiner Kopf zum Körper, zeigt das die Fische in der Jugend schon gut Länge gemacht hat. Der Kopf wächst eher gleichmäßig mit der Zeit.

Ich habe zwei junge Koi.....so 10 cm. Der eine hat einen großen Kopf und der andere hat einen eher kleinen......ware schon nett wenn der mit dem großen Kopf besser wächst....ist der Schickere. Auf dem Bild vorne


----------



## Teich4You (29. Sep. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schon witzig.
> Im Film wird gesagt, ein großer Kopf steht für Größenwachstum.
> Wo anders steht kleiner Kopf zum Körper, zeigt das die Fische in der Jugend schon gut Länge gemacht hat.
> Anhang anzeigen 192589



In der Tat gibt es beide Aussagen.
Alles in Allem muss man aber festhalten, dass es auch nur Indizien sind und keine Garanten.
Daher ist die Auswahl von Tosai (kleinen Fischen) in der Hoffnung das diese wirklich groß und schön werden, immer eine Art zocken mit dem Ungewissen.

Martin Kammerer sagt zB von den Konishi Fischen, dass er mehr auf lang gezogene Köpfe geht.
So habe ich es zumindest verstanden.
Und man kann auch sehen dass die Konishi Fische eher spitze Köpfe haben und trotzdem enorm groß werden können.

An meinem Mukashi Ogon hatte ich Zuhause nun das Gegenteil.
Extrem großer Kopf und sehr großes Maul als Winzling.
Das war für mich ein Kaufgrund.
Der Fisch ist in einem Jahr von 17cm auf 47cm gewachsen in meiner Hälterung.
Ohne Turbo-Fütterung wohl gemerkt! Wäre gar nicht möglich gewesen.
Nur Morgens-Mittags-Abends einige Pellets.
Dafür bei konstanten 20 Grad.


----------



## Haggard (29. Sep. 2017)

In Bezug auf "Monster" würde ich folgende Namen vorschlagen : Jason, Freddy, Michael und Chucky 
Die Idee mit dem Abstimmen finde ich gut, dann schlage doch mal ein paar Namen vor. 
Wurden eigentlich die Geschlechter bestimmt oder geht das in dem Alter noch nicht ?


----------



## Teich4You (29. Sep. 2017)

Bei den Chagoi sind wir zu 100% sicher das es Weibchen sind.
Bei den Karashi zu 90%.

Daher brauchen wir natürlich weibliche Namen.


----------



## troll20 (29. Sep. 2017)

Nenn sie einfach Ess und dann klappt das , egal welches Geschlecht. 
Hauptsache ordentlich füttern , sieht man ja bei mir


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Bei den Chagoi sind wir zu 100% sicher das es Weibchen sind.
> Bei den Karashi zu 90%.
> 
> Daher brauchen wir natürlich weibliche Namen.



Elfriede & Waltraud


----------



## dizzzi (29. Sep. 2017)

Hanni & Nanni


----------



## der_odo (29. Sep. 2017)

Brunhilde und Brunella


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Sep. 2017)

Else, Paulina
Elfriede, Waltraud


----------



## Haggard (29. Sep. 2017)

Elfriede, Brunhilde, Berta und Paula


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Sep. 2017)

H[URL='http://www.vorname.com/name,Walburga.html'] [/URL]

Walburga, [URL='http://www.vorname.com/name,Scholastika.html']Scholastika,[/URL][URL='http://www.vorname.com/name,Helmtrud.html'] Helmtrud, Abroholos, Norgard, Ingelore, Walpurga, Adelgunde

Relindis

Notburga

Xanthippe

Gundela

Walburga

Gertrude

Bringfriede

Berta
[/URL]


----------



## Teich4You (3. Okt. 2017)

Und hier geht es weiter.
Die Hälterung wird vorgestellt.





_View: https://youtu.be/xiCUJGKjfag_


----------



## Haggard (4. Okt. 2017)

Moin Florian,
wäre es nicht von Vorteil, wenn Ihr die "Monster" extra hältert ? Ich meine, durch den Futterneid bekommen die kleinen weniger Futter ab. Dennoch eine sehr ordentlich Innenhälterung


----------



## Teich4You (4. Okt. 2017)

Haggard schrieb:


> Moin Florian,
> wäre es nicht von Vorteil, wenn Ihr die "Monster" extra hältert ? Ich meine, durch den Futterneid bekommen die kleinen weniger Futter ab. Dennoch eine sehr ordentlich Innenhälterung


Moin. Ja das wäre besser, aber außerhalb unserer Möglichkeiten.
Letztendlich muss man sich aber auch die Frage stellen ob so ein Fisch in 4 Jahren 85cm haben muss oder ob es auch ruhig 5-6 Jahre dauern darf.
Wir sind natürlich auch ungeduldig und haben Spass an großen Erfolgen, aber kostet eben auch alles Geld und Platz.
Bei einer eigenen Hälterung mit Filter usw. hätte man am Ende auch besser zwei- oder noch besser dreijährige Fische gekauft und sich den Aufwand gespart.
Die Kosten stehen dann nicht im Verhältnis zum Ergebnis.
Und das Endergebnis ist ja bei Tosai sowieso ungewiss.
Also alles auch eine Kosten-Nutzen Frage.


----------



## dizzzi (4. Okt. 2017)

Jetzt mal eine wirklich ganz ganz dumme Frage. Hier im Forum wird ja immer gesagt, für Kois braucht man so und soviel Wasser, damit die Kois sich wohl fühlen. Gelten diese Formeln beim "Hältern" nicht?

Weil dann haben nun vielleicht ganz viele bald eine Koi-Aussen-Hälterung.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. Okt. 2017)

Der unterschied ist wohl das in einem großen Teich Kois Leben und in so einer Halterung überleben Sie.


----------



## dizzzi (4. Okt. 2017)

Ach so. Ich hatte das Video so verstanden, dass die Kois da schnell groß gezogen werden sollen. Und diese Hälterung nicht zum überleben dient...


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. Okt. 2017)

Dann müsste man vielleicht das Wort schnell in Tagen  definieren.


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Okt. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ach so. Ich hatte das Video so verstanden, dass die Kois da schnell groß gezogen werden sollen. Und diese Hälterung nicht zum überleben dient...



Die Koi werden dort über den Winter groß gezogen & gehältert.
Dies geschieht bei einem Top Wassermangement + dazu gehörigen Filtern, sowie sehr hohen Wasseraustauschraten, alles bei 23 Grad +.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Okt. 2017)

Grundsätzlich unterscheidet eine Hälterung im Management nichts von einem Teich.
Es gelten natürlich dieselben Regeln.

Wohingegen ein Teich natürlich meist wesentlich mehr Platz bietet, sind so große Hälterungen eher die Außnahme.
Weiter kann man in Quarantäne Anlagen und echte Hälterungen unterscheiden.

Eine "richtige" Hälterung bietet eine vollwertige Filteranlage mit ausreichend Kapazitäten.
Eine Quarantäne ist meist eher spärlich mit Technik bestückt und dient meist nur für 1-3 Koi für relativ überschaubare Zeiträume.

Die Frage nach dem Besatz ist für mich vollkommen in Ordnung.

Mit Formeln die sagen wie viel Koi pro Kubikmeter Sinn macht kann man durchaus planen.
Jedem Anfänger würde ich das ans Herz legen.
Ich selber habe meinen Teich auch mit so einer Formel geplant.

Je weiter man nun mit dem Koihobby fortschreitet, desto mehr Einblick bekommt man in die Möglichkeiten und baut mehr Verständnis für die ganzen Parameter und das Management eines Teiches auf.

Und irgendwann wird man feststellen, dass es den Begriff "Überbesatz" gar nicht gibt.
Jedenfalls geht es tatsächlich 1 Koi pro Kubmeter zu halten und auch darunter zu gehen.
Es gibt natürlich einiges zu beachten!!!

Professionelle Koiteiche/Hälterungen werden mit hohem technischen Einsatz und ebenso intensiven Management betrieben.
Das Ganze erfordert eine hohe Investition in Technik, Zeit in Kontrollen der Wasserparameter und auch höhere Ausgaben in Frischwasser sowie das halten von optimalen Temperaturbereichen.

Wer dazu bereit ist und es finanziell kann und auch will, hat die Möglichkeit das Hobby nochmal "extremer" und intensiver zu betreiben.
Dabei wird man feststellen, dass die Fische in so einer Hälterung wie im Video vorgestellt, enorm viel besser wachsen, als in so manchen Teichen.

Und Wachstum bei Koi basiert aus meiner Sicht nur auf zwei wesentlichen Grundfaktoren:
Potenzial und perfekte Lebensbedingungen!

Also müssen die Bedigungen passen, sonst würde es nicht funktionieren!

Man darf natürlich nicht vergessen, dass solche Anlagen im Endeffekt einem höheren Risiko unterliegen, wenn die Technik versagt.
Fällt der Strom aus, ist in so einer Anlage nach einer Stunde schicht im Schacht.

Daher sind dahingehend Vorkehrungen zu treffen.
zB. Sauerstoffflasche, Magnetventil, Stromlos offen.

Das es funktioniert habe ich nun versucht zu erklären.
Natürlich steht es jeden Frei eine Meinung dazu zu haben und so eine Haltung aus ganz eigenen Gründen abzulehnen.
Das es den Fischen schlecht geht und sie nur "überleben" ist aber weit verfehlt, was man denke ich mit etwas Recherche gut nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Daufi (4. Okt. 2017)

Naja ich sage mal ganz provokant, dass ich es, völlig wurscht was ihr hier für einen Aufwand treibt, es einfach für Tierquälerei halte, so viele Fische auf so kleinem Raum zu halten...
Hier ist weder irgend etwas artgerecht noch sonstwie zu rechtfertigen.
Meine Meinung, und die mußte ich jetzt mal loswerden.
Ansonsten weiterhin viel Spass beim "Monsterzüchten"


----------



## samorai (4. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Florian!
Mal ne andere Frage.
Ist die Strömung so gewollt ?
Sie geht mittig durch die IH, ist es wegen der Fütterung?
......weil eigentlich immer kreisrund angesagt ist.

Ich konnte noch nie “ Futter-Neid“ im Teich feststellen, im Gegenteil die größeren Koi halten sogar inne und lassen die kleineren vor ,da sie noch nicht so viel fressen.
War es ein leicht dahin gesagter Satz im Video oder ist es zu eindeutig in einer IH?


----------



## dizzzi (4. Okt. 2017)

Wenn eine Hälterung dazu dient den Fischen was gutes, sprich ggf. das Leben zu retten, finde ich das in Ordnung und auch super. Dient es zur Mast, erinnert mich das an Stopfente.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Okt. 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> Meine Meinung, und die mußte ich jetzt mal loswerden.



Kein Problem.
Es wäre aber besser du gehst weiter mit deinen Bienen spielen.
Davon verstehst du glaube ich auch was.
Ist nur meine Meinung.



samorai schrieb:


> Ist die Strömung so gewollt ?
> Sie geht mittig durch die IH, ist es wegen der Fütterung?
> ......weil eigentlich immer kreisrund angesagt ist.



Die ist so gewollt, da es dadurch eine Wasserwälze gibt die den Dreck zu einem Bodenabzug fördert. Zur Technik wird es selbstverständlich ein weiteres Video geben.



samorai schrieb:


> War es ein leicht dahin gesagter Satz im Video oder ist es zu eindeutig in einer IH?


Nein das ist tatsächlich so. Da lässt niemand dem anderen den Vortritt.
Konnte ich im Teich bei mir auch nie feststellen.
Da wird um jedes Pellet gekämpft.


----------



## Daufi (4. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Kein Problem.
> Es wäre aber besser du gehst weiter mit deinen Bienen spielen


Tja manche Leute können halt nicht mit Kritik und anderer Meinung umgehen... 
Dachte ich mir daß ne Reaktion dieser Art kommt... Nützt nur den armen Fischen nix...
Aber vielleicht kommt ja mal ein Amtsveterinär mit Ahnung vorbei... 
Bin wieder weg... Komm auch nicht mehr...


----------



## koiteich1 (4. Okt. 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht kommt ja mal ein Amtsveterinär mit Ahnung vorbei...



Dann schau doch mal wieviel Koi bei einem Händler in den Becken schwimmen über fast die gleiche Zeit.
Da müsstest du den Amtsveterinär dort aber auch vorbei schicken.


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Okt. 2017)

Amtstierarzt 
Diese Pfeifen, helfen nicht mal den Tieren, die es wirklich gebrauchen könnten!


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. Okt. 2017)

Sicher kann man mit viel Technik und Wissen maximalen Besatz in einem Becken raus hohlen, aber das hat nichts mehr mit Hobby oder Tierliebe zu tun.
Man kann auch 100 Katzen in einer 50m² Wohnung halten mit dem richtigen Management aber ob das dem Wohl des Tieres dient....
Auch wenn die Fische sehr gut Wachsen liegt es sicher nicht daran das Sie sich wohl fühlen sondern an dem Futter, Warmen Wasser und evtl. Salz damit die Aktivität erhöht wird.

Für mich muss ein Hobby mir Spaß machen und dem wohl der Tiere dienen.
Persönlich lehne ich so eine Halterung ab, besonders wenn es nur da zu dient ein MONSTER zu züchten.

LG
Sven


----------



## dizzzi (4. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Kein Problem.
> Es wäre aber besser du gehst weiter mit deinen Bienen spielen


Hi Flo, 
Ich finde ja wirklich gut, wie aktiv du im Forum bist, und auch von deinen Aktionen berichtest und auch Videos einstellst. Aber den o.g. Spruch hättest du dir sparen können. 
Ich persönlich ziehe meinen Hut vor Leuten, die so Aktionen,wie einen Bienenstock aufzuziehen, machen.

LG

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (4. Okt. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Dann schau doch mal wieviel Koi bei einem Händler in den Becken schwimmen über fast die gleiche Zeit.
> Da müsstest du den Amtsveterinär dort aber auch vorbei schicken.





Alfii147 schrieb:


> Amtstierarzt
> Diese Pfeifen, helfen nicht mal den Tieren, die es wirklich gebraucht hätten ..



Es scheint ja doch noch einige mit Sachverstand hier zu geben.  

Aber war ja klar, dass die Tierfreunde aus Ihrer Bienen- und Blumen-Welt solche Themen wieder mit negativ-Kommentaren zusülzen müssen.
Wenn mich ein Thema eh nicht interessiert halte ich mich einfach raus. Erst recht, wenn andere daran Spass haben.

Oder setzt Ihr euch in Realität auch an fremde Stammtische mit Themen die euch zu wieder sind?
Was erwartet man dann? Das jemand einem ein Bier ausgibt? Wohl eher was ganz anderes....

Und dieses mies machen von Themen hatte ich hier leider schon sehr oft.
Daher reagiere ich da mittlerweile etwas empfindlicher.
Andere blubbern ihre "Meinung" ja auch einfach in jedes Thema.
Da halte ich mich bestimmt nicht zurück.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Okt. 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Persönlich lehne ich so eine Halterung ab,


 Dito

Wobei ich auch keine Koi-Pool mag. Wo fängt Tierwohl an, wo hört es auf. Ich möchte es nicht beurteilen. Ist der 30 Jährige Jumbo im Koi-Pool der Fisch mit dem besseren Leben oder doch der __ Reiher gefährdete im Entlastungsgraben des Dortmund-Ems-Kanal.

Bei Hühnern wissen wir es jetzt. Die brauchen ein Din A4 Blatt in der Käfighaltung aber die ist seid seit dem 1. Januar 2009 verboten....also brauchen die jetzt doch mehr Platz.


----------



## Daufi (5. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber war ja klar, dass die Tierfreunde aus Ihrer Bienen- und Blumen-Welt solch


Kann ich so auch nicht stehen lassen...
Naja ich denke die "Monster" und andere Kois haben eigentlich keinen sittlichen Nährwert...
Aber darum geht es ja auch nicht...
Was mich aber wirklich ärgert, Flo sind Deine unqualifizierten Äußerungen über Dinge von denen Du gar keine Ahnung hast.
Ich denke ohne Bienen und Insekten siehst auch Du bald alt aus...
Richtig, ich dafür habe keine Ahnung über Koi und Co, weil es mich einfach nicht interessiert...
Aber auch ich sehe mit gesundem Menschenverstand dass das was Ihr da macht weder artgerecht ist noch dem Tierwohl dient. Du befriedigst nur Deine Bedürfnisse auf Kosten von Lebewesen, die sich nicht wehren können.
Und wenn man das dann noch wie Du so provokativ hier aufzieht - was Du ja gerne machst - dann muss man sich halt auch mit Kritik auseinander setzen können.
Ich denke aber das kommt noch, wenn du mal ein bißchen älter und weiser geworden bist...
Und bezüglich Amtsveterinär, da habt Ihr natürlich alle recht.. Ich habe Wunschdenken ausgesprochen..


----------



## Mushi (5. Okt. 2017)

Das schnelle „großmachen“ von Koi ist eine Unsitte und wird durch Videos eines Importeurs angeheizt. Real ist es so, dass die Lebenserwartung der Tiere sinkt, da manche verfetten. Gut für‘s Geschäft, schlecht für‘s Tier.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## lollo (5. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,

ein Hund in einem Zwinger würde verhaltensgestört, wenn er nur in einer kleinen Runde laufen muß und nicht raus kommt (Zwingerkoller)
Wie es bei deinen Mast-Monster-Karpfen heißt kann ich nicht sagen, aber Tiergerecht ist es nicht, und wiederspricht jedlicher Empfehlung
eines Koihalters, auch hier im Forum.
Da kannst du ruhig versuchen dir die Sache wieder schön zu reden, was du ja gerne machst,
aber mit deinem Beitrag wirst du kaum Zustimmung finden.


----------



## Zacky (5. Okt. 2017)

Manchmal ist es wohl besser, dass man Vieles einfach im Hintergrund macht und nicht an die Öffentlichkeit trägt, so dass viele Menschen weiterhin bei ihrem Wunschdenken bleiben können, das die Koi, Goldfische, Nasen, Orfen, Krebse und was sonst so alles im heimischen Teich schwimmt, beim Händler oder im Baumarkt stets nur unter den allerbesten Umständen in einem super-schönen großen Hälterungsbecken aufgezogen und gehalten wurde. Nicht zu vergessen, dass man ja selbst den dann erworbenen Tieren in seinem heimischen Teichen stets das allerbeste bietet.


----------



## KarinSofia (5. Okt. 2017)

die Aktion dient nur wieder der Profilierungssucht dieser zwei " Menschen "
die beiden Koi haben absolut NICHTS Positives davon.... im Gegenteil!!!!!
Ich wundere mich nur, daß so ein Bericht hier in einem Hobbygartenteich - Forum geduldet wird


----------



## Zacky (5. Okt. 2017)

Das finde ich so aber auch nicht gut, andere Teichbesitzer mit anderen Sichtweise dann so zu verteufeln. Jeder soll und kann hier seine Meinung sagen, aber das Gegenüber sollte die Ansichten Anderer auch respektieren. Ich spreche nicht von akzeptieren! Von daher ist dieser Beitrag aus Sicht der ablehnenden Fraktion doch von Vorteil, da jeder neue User/Leser hier die verschiedenen Meinungen selbst interpretieren und für sich dann entscheiden kann.

Sorry, aber man sollte die Sache etwas objektiver betrachten und dann darüber diskutieren.

PS: Man sollte dann evtl. in erster Linie auch vorab mal seine eigene Fischhaltung betrachten. Wenn ich mir so die Profilangaben einzelner User anschaue, ist es kaum anders.


----------



## Petta (5. Okt. 2017)

Es ist schon erstaunlich,das,wenn einige schreiben sie haben einen 3000Ltr.Teich und 2 Koi und 3 Goldfische wird sofort von bestimmten Leuten  drauf eingedroschen.
Auch von dir Florian.
Ich schreibe nochmal das du in meinen Augen immer noch ein reiner Theoretiker bist,der viel Bücher liest und sich mit diesem " Fachwissen " dann hier im Forum wichtig macht.
Wir haben seit ca. 15 Jahren einen Teich mit allem was dazu gehört(Pumpen,Filter und und und.........und haben noch nie Probleme gehabt.
Da du auch weiterhin sehr beratungsresistent bleiben wirst,hat es einfach keinen Sinn weiterhin mit dir zu kommunizieren.
Ich habe das Gefühl das es dir und deinem Freund nur um höher,weiter schneller geht und das auf Kosten der euch anvertrauten Tiere.
Wenn es darum geht irgendwann einmal mit Fisch in einer Fachzeischrift abgebildet zu sein dann tut es mir leid ( aber nur für die Tiere ).
Das du Arne hier persönlich angegriffen hast......pfui........aber das ist nun mal deine Art mit konstruktiver Kritik umzugehen........................


----------



## tosa (5. Okt. 2017)

5 Seiten habe ich es geschafft die Finger still zu halten.... boah, was für eine Überwindung.

Ich verfolge diese vermeintlichen Aufzuchtprojekte auch in anderen Koiforen, betreibe das Hobby seit ungefähr 8 Jahren sehr extensiv. Verfüge denke ich mal über ausreichend Erfahrungen und habe auch sehr gute, in der Szene namhafte Händler im Bekanntenkreis. Verfüge selber über eine 10m3 Innenhälterung mit absolut ausgereifter und angepaßter Technik, mit entsprechenden Lampen etc..

Nur auf die Idee Fische auf Teufel komm raus größer zu machen und das als Aufzuchtprojekt zu nutzen bin ich bis zum heutigen Tag nicht gekommen. Ich liebe zwar große Koi, auch ich habe schon Fische über den Winter in der IH gehabt, diese waren aber wenn dann krank, oder wurden im Dezember/Januar vom Händler geholt und hätten im Teich aufgrund der Temperaturen keine gute Lebenserwartung gehabt, aber der Händler wollte die Becken leer haben um Neuimporte in die Quarantäne zu nehmen. Aber mehr als 5-6 Fische waren nie in diesem Becken.

Aber ganz ehrlich, die Fische wachsen nicht nur durch Futter. Denen fehlt allen in meinen Augen die natürliche Umgebung eines Teiches, die Sonne, das Licht, auch wenn es in vielen Augen nur ein Koipool ist. Ich denke mal meine Verweigerung dieses zu machen meine diesbezügliche Meinung davon wiedergibt.

Da ich wahrscheinlich eh für diesen Kommentar angegriffen werde stehe ich über den Dingen. Besonders viel Beifall erhält ja der TO in den anderen Foren nicht für sein Experiment.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Okt. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Das finde ich so aber auch nicht gut, andere Teichbesitzer mit anderen Sichtweise dann so zu verteufeln. Jeder soll und kann hier seine Meinung sagen, aber das Gegenüber sollte die Ansichten Anderer auch respektieren. Ich spreche nicht von akzeptieren!


 Sehe ich auch so.

Ebenso sehe ich es ähnlich wie tosa. Wenn es sein muss würde ich auch Fische in einem Kleinbecken halten um diese über den Winter / über eine Krankheit zu helfen.

Ich bin wirklich keiner der leere Koi-Pool besonders schön findet. Aber ich kann damit leben, weil da sich einer mit angepasster Filterung um seine Tiere kümmert.

Eine Mast auf engen Raum ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## koiteich1 (5. Okt. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Eine Mast auf engen Raum ist nicht so mein Ding.


Eine Mast ist eh nicht sinnvoll
Hatte ja vorn geschrieben das bei den Händlern der Besatz fast genau so ist bzw. noch höher aber da werden die so gut wie garnicht gefüttert.

Hatte ja selbst mal Nisai auf 1400 Ltr. die ich im November bekommen habe.
Die hatten dann auch über den Winter gut Futter bei 23° bekommen und sind richtig gewachsen.
Heute seh ich das etwas anderst und hole mir lieber gleich etwas größere Koi ab Sansai.
Manche denken ein 3 jähriger Koi mit 55cm taugt nichts.
sehe ich andest.
ein 3 jähriger der auf erhalt gefüttert wurde kann richtig gutes Wachstumspotensial haben 
dafür brauch man aber auch etwas Ahnung um das zu sehen.
ich brauche ca. 50 Kg Futter im Jahr für meine Bande ohne zu Mästen.
Die wachsen trotzdem recht gut.
Meine IH läuft das ganze Jahr durch dient aber nur als Notfall für Patienten.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Okt. 2017)

Ich melde mich einfach wieder, wenn es etwas Neues gibt. 

Ich finde ich es übrigens vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn man eine Hälterung über den Winter und auf Wachstum ablehnt.
Von so Leuten wie Tosa kann ich das dann auch akzeptieren.

Von Leuten die nur hier posten um gegen mich persönlich zu schießen....für jeden von euch packe ich noch einen Koi extra mit rein. 

Alle anderen können sich meine Beiträge ja nochmal genau durchlesen und vielleicht den ein oder anderen Fakt einprägen. 
Manche meiner Anmerkungen wurden anscheinend einfach übergangen bei den vorhergehenden Beiträgen. 
Stichwort: Mast (Böses Wort! )

Achso und meine Liste mit ignorierten Personen ist seit heute stark angewachsen. 
Das hilft uns allen, denke ich.


----------



## Mushi (5. Okt. 2017)

Florian, mit DIR hat das nichts zu tun. Es geht rein um die Vorgehensweise. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Petta (6. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ....für jeden von euch packe ich noch einen Koi extra mit rein.



Damit zeigst du mehr als deutlich das du die Tiere nicht der Tiere wegen,sondern nur als Mittel zum Zweck benutzt.

Auch wenn diese Aussage von dir eventuell nur ein " Witz " sein sollte,allein solch einen Gedanken zu haben 
ist schon mehr als schäbig


----------



## muh.gp (6. Okt. 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Der unterschied ist wohl das in einem großen Teich Kois Leben und in so einer Halterung überleben Sie.



Na ja, da würde ich mal widersprechen wollen und meine Familie und mich als Beispiel heranziehen... zu Hause leben wir in unserem Häuschen, jeder hat ein Zimmer, wir haben einen schönen Garten und leben dort richtig gut. Aber dann, zwei oder drei mal im Jahr, packen wir unsere Koffer, fahren zu unserem Wohnwagen, leben zu viert auf rund 35 qm (inkl. Vorzeit), haben eine kleine Grünfläche und unser Nachbar sitzt fast schon auf unserer Terrasse...

Nach dem oben aufgeführten Zitat fahren wir also in Urlaub um zu "überleben".... aber nein, wir haben gutes Essen, gute Laune, müssen uns nicht um die Alltagsproblem kümmern, sind gechillt und genießen den Tag und das bei meistens wunderbarem Wetter. Ehrlich gesagt, wir "leben" und zwar Bestens!

Was hat das nun mit Koi in der IH zu tun? Eigentlich ganz einfach... beste Wasserqualität, mollige Temperaturen, bestes Futter, wenig Fresskonkurrenz, keine Gefahren von außen. Warum sollten die Koi hier dann bitte nur "überleben"?

Sicher als Dauerzustand kein wünschenswertes und anzustrebendes Szenario, aber für ein paar Monate... why not? Ob man auf Teufel komm raus füttern muss? Vielleicht nicht unbedingt...

Und über eins bin ich mir zu 100% sicher, wenn es im Januar Minusgrade hat und das Wasser in vielen Teichen gen Null tendiert, es seit Wochen kein Futter mehr gab und der abgeschaltete Filter nicht für sauberes Wasser sorgt, genau dann würde sich wohl kaum ein Koi dagegen wehren, wenn er sofort in eine warme Innenhälterung umzuziehen dürfte und nicht noch weitere Wochen gegen ein aufkommendes Energiemangelsyndrom kämpfen müsste...


----------



## troll20 (6. Okt. 2017)

Ich frage mich bei dem ganzen nur, warum wachsen denn die Koi bei diesen Bedingungen in der IH nur so gut. Sie könnten doch da draußen im Teich, im Sommer genauso futtern und wachsen.
Nur weil der Konkurrenz - Druck ein höherer ist wohl kaum.
Weil wie schon von Holger die ganzen Rahmenbedingungen bessere sind ? Auch wenn eventuell der "weite" Schwimmraum fehlt?
Auch die Sache mit der Sonne und den Farben stimmt nicht bei allen Varietäten. Einige werden blasser,  andere wiederum entwickeln viel intensivere??? Wieder andere verlieren sogar Ihre Farben wenn sie dann in die Sonne kommen, bzw sie werden blasser????
Alles schon etwas komplexer als nur zu sagen das ist zu wenig Schwimmraum, oder.
Und soweit ich mich hier durchgelesen habe, es war bis jetzt noch nicht die Rede davon das die Fische für immer dort hausen sollen.
Nein hier steht nur: das sie über den Winter bei optimierten Bedingungen ihr mögliches Wachstumspotential gefördert bekommen. 
Nur die Begriffsfindung die Monster von morgen suggeriert hier ein Bild von Mastanlagen wie bei Mastgänsen bei denen ja die Haltungsbedingungen ganz andere sind.
Wenn es danach geht müssten wir ja den Tieren Schwimmräume wie in der Natur geben, also so ca. 100 Kubikmeter für einen Fisch mit Bodengrund und Pflanzen und und.
Also sollten alle Koihalter insbesondere Koipool Besitzer ganz schnell ihre Löcher zu schüren.

Habe fertig


----------



## Michael H (6. Okt. 2017)

Hallo

Ich weiß gar nicht warum hier so nen Stress ist über jetzt schon 55 Beiträge  ( und ich befürchte es werden noch mehr ) .
Änder'n tut ihr / er doch sowie so nichts dran  . Also ist das ganze Aufregen fürn Arsch . 
Ich kann ja auch nicht jede Ameise im Wald retten vor den ganzen Joggern da ....  
Klar gibts bessere Bedingungen für Koi aber bestimmt auch schlechtere .
Wir werden es ja mitbekommen  ( mal sehn ) was mit den Koi passiert nächstes Jahr .
Vielleicht gibt es ja nächstes Jahr auch ne Quarantäne für seine Koi ....

Jetzt stellt euch nur mal vor die Kerl-chen könnten auch noch reden .... ( shit shit schnell Kopfkino aus ) 

Also jeder wie er will und mir das klare Wasser .......

Soviel Unnützes von mir zu dem Thema .......


----------



## Teichfreund77 (6. Okt. 2017)

Es geht ja um die Dauer und besser um den Hintergrund wieso etwas so grausames mit den Tieren gemacht wird.
Einige haben ja schon geschrieben das so eine Halterung für Behandlungen aller Art Sinnvoll ist.
Ob meine Kois den Stress des Umsetzens im Winter und Sommer lieber mögen als bei 6-8 Grad auf dem Teichgrund zu Dösen bezweifele ich.

Tja wieso Wachsen die Kois in einer Innenhalterung so gut???? Wieso geben die Kühe die nur im Stall sind mehr Milch und wieso können Schweine nach 6 Monaten schon geschlachtet werden WIESO?????

In einem Teich sind die Lebensbedingen ähnlich der Natur im Frühjahr steht die Reproduzierung an, im Sommer das Wachstum und im Herbst Futtern Sie sich den Winterspeck an, damit Sie im Winter ruhen.

LG
Sven


----------



## troll20 (6. Okt. 2017)

Aber müsste man nicht dann auch alle Tierhaltung und Züchtung in Frage stellen?
Und was ist mit Pflanzen. ZB Hecken die ständig geschnitten werden damit sie dem menschlichen Auge gefallen. Oder gar Bonsais, müsste man nicht sowas auch verbieten???
Um zurück zu den Fischen speziell unseren Koi zu kommen.
Wo liegt den deren Ursrung als Warmwasser Fische, doch bestimmt nicht in unserer Region 
Also ist doch das halten da draußen bei Winterlichen Bedingungen nicht auch schon Quälerei????
Asu ich will hier in keinem Fall für diese Art der Haltung sprechen. Sondern nur auf das grundsätzliche Problem mit der Haltung von jegweglicher Art.
Egal ob Fisch Katze Hund oder Bonsai.
Und vor allem möchte ich für einen Respektvolleren Umgangssprachton werben.
Wir sind alle nicht Fehlerfrei und auch wenn wir hier mehr oder weniger anonym schreiben, steckt hinter jedem schreibenden eine Person welche auch Gefühle hat.
Das sollten wir bei jeder Antwort uns vor dem abschicken ins Gedächtnis rufen.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Okt. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> o liegt den deren Ursrung als Warmwasser Fische, doch bestimmt nicht in unserer Region


Doch
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karpfen


> Europäischer Karpfen .......Das ursprüngliche Verbreitungsgebiet des Karpfens umfasst die Zuflüsse des Kaspischen und des Schwarzen Meers sowie des Aralsees und reicht in Europa bis zur mittleren Donau. Historisch schwankte die Verbreitung wahrscheinlich klimaabhängig. So kam der Karpfen vor 8000 Jahren auch im Oberlauf der Donau vor, und im Bodensee sowie ehemals im Neckar sind wildkarpfenähnliche Bestände unklaren Ursprungs bekannt.


----------



## troll20 (6. Okt. 2017)

Also alles in etwas wärmeren Gegenden als Deutschland mit Ausnahme Bodensee und Neckar??? Und auch dort nur zu wärmeren Zeiten ???? Als __ Wildkarpfen ähnliche Bestände, was auch immer das wieder heißt????


----------



## der_odo (6. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Toto,

du kannst aber nicht den "eingewanderten" Karpfen mit einem Koi vergleichen. Das sind wieder die Vergleiche mit Äpfel u....
afrikanische Buntbarsche haben z.B. ganz andere Haltungsabsprüche als südamerikanische Buntbarsche, sind aber beides Buntbarsche.

Der Koi ist ein Warmwasserfisch, der unter Kaltwasserbedingungen klar kommt. (wird ja auch regelmäßig von Frau Dr. Lechleiter kundgetan)

Den Vergleich von Rene finde ich gut: warum regt man sich so dermaßen über die *"nicht ganz korrekte Haltungsanlage"* auf, wenn man seine Koi bei unter 5°C bibbern lässt?
Okay, die Haltungsform, die Vorgehensweise und das erzielte Ergbenis in dem Video finde ich ebenfalls schon ziemlich extrem, gerade der +70cm Brocken in dem Becken. Ebenso existert ein ähnliches Thema, wo ein "Koiliebhaber" 40! Koi mit 35-40°C auf wenige m³ Wasser hält (ich glaub 2m³), füttert wie bescheuert und macht viel zu selten Wasserwechsel. Das hat mir auch die Sprache verschlagen... Hier steht ganz klar der Profit im Vordergrund und nicht die angemessene Überwinterung des Koi.

Aber generell geht es einem Koi in einer Innenhälterung bei moderaten Temperaturen besser als im Teich und den Tosai von Flo geht es abgesehen von dem restlichen Überbesatz gar nicht soo schlecht, wie es hier dargestellt wird, meine Meinung.
(da hab ich schon ganz andere Hälterungsformen gesehen)


----------



## der_odo (6. Okt. 2017)

Autokorrektur:
Nicht 35-40°C sondern cm


----------



## Teich4You (7. Okt. 2017)

Heute die Filteranlage zu unserer Aufzucht.





_View: https://youtu.be/qyJX0nPpRZ8_


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Okt. 2017)

Sieht sehr professionell aus. Welche Energiekosten entstehen denn da über den Winter in etwa?


----------



## Teich4You (7. Okt. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Sieht sehr professionell aus. Welche Energiekosten entstehen denn da über den Winter in etwa?


Das kann ich nicht genau sagen.

Sagen wir mal so, das ist Hobby und das kostet einfach nur .
Es hält sich allerdings in Grenzen, da über Raumluft geheizt wird. 

Letztendlich bin ich eine Art Nutznießer der Anlage, da der Besitzer seine Koi so oder so immer drinnen überwintert.
Ich zahle halt nur einen kleinen Beitrag für meine zwei Fische. 

Wenn sich die Koi letztendlich so entwickeln wie wir hoffen, dann haben wir die Unterhaltungskosten mit einbezogen, einen Schnapper gemacht.
Wenn nicht, dann hat sich wieder mal bewahrheitet, dass es sinnvoller ist in zwei/dreijährige Koi zu investieren, wenn man Qualität und Größe möchte.

Die Fische bleiben aber so oder so bei uns, nicht das hier noch jemand denkt wir entsorgen die, wenn die nur 45cm werden. 
Aber wir sind ja Tierquäler. 

Die kleinen Karashi fressen jetzt übrigens.
Wir haben nun in jede Tagesration 1/3 Sinkfutter gemischt.
Das nehmen sie gut an.
Die Futtermenge liegt jetzt bei 200gr am Tag.
Der Filter antwortet mit Nitrit 0,3 Abends und Morgens 0,05.
Wir warten nun, dass der Filter sich noch etwas an die Menge gewöhnt bevor wir erhöhen.
Es wird übrigens drei mal die Woche 15% Wasser gewechselt.


----------



## tosa (7. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die kleinen Karashi fressen jetzt übrigens.
> Wir haben nun in jede Tagesration 1/3 Sinkfutter gemischt.
> Das nehmen sie gut an.
> Die Futtermenge liegt jetzt bei 200gr am Tag.
> ...



Hallo Flo,

was heißt das: "die kleinen Karashis fressen jetzt übrigens"?

200gr für alle Fische?

Nitrit 0,3?

3x wöchentlich 15% Wasserwechsel?

Ganz ehrlich.......

..... Nitrit ist nicht gut, WW zu wenig für eine Innenhälterung! Egal ob der Filter erst einlaufen muss oder nicht! Warum muss der Filter erst einlaufen? Sowas macht man schon im Sommer startklar, nicht erst dann wenn dieser Fischbesatz drin ist!


----------



## Teich4You (7. Okt. 2017)

Ich beantworte gerne diese ganzen Fragen und kläre auf, aber nicht wenn es immer als Vorwurf kommt.
Und es kommt als Vorwurf, gerade wenn vorweg gesagt wurde, dass man selber so eine Haltung ablehnt.
Ich habe einfach keine Lust auf Rechtfertigung.


----------



## tosa (7. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich beantworte gerne diese ganzen Fragen und kläre auf, aber nicht wenn es immer als Vorwurf kommt.
> Und es kommt als Vorwurf, gerade wenn vorweg gesagt wurde, dass man selber so eine Haltung ablehnt.
> Ich habe einfach keine Lust auf Rechtfertigung.



Dann lass es, ich habe nur meine Meinung dazu geschrieben.  Wenn dir diese nicht paßt kann ich es nicht ändern, aber ich werde meine Meinung für dich  nicht verbiegen und dich diesbezüglich belügen. Wenn du das suchst mußt du nur schreiben: 

*"Ich möchte das ihr hier nur schreibt wenn ihr meiner Meinung seit! Wenn nicht schreibt nicht!"
*
und von daher werde ich dann einfach nichts dazu schreiben!


----------



## troll20 (7. Okt. 2017)

Mich interessiert das aber schon und gewiss auch andere. Und dümmer werd ich davon bestimmt auch nicht  

Nur der Kindergarten darf zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Okt. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das aber schon und gewiss auch andere. Und dümmer werd ich davon bestimmt auch nicht
> 
> Nur der Kindergarten darf zu Hause bleiben.


Na dann bin ich mal nicht so.
Kindergarten habe ich Zuhause schon genug. 



tosa schrieb:


> was heißt das: "die kleinen Karashis fressen jetzt übrigens"?


Wie bereits einige Beiträge vorher erwähnt haben sich die kleinen Fische schwer getan zwischen den größeren.
Mit Sinkfutter bekommen sie nun auch ihre Portion ab.



tosa schrieb:


> 200gr für alle Fische?


Ja? Worauf willst du hier hinaus?



tosa schrieb:


> Nitrit 0,3?


Ganz normal wenn das im Tagesverlauf schwankt.
Oder siehst du das anders?



tosa schrieb:


> 3x wöchentlich 15% Wasserwechsel?


Hier sehe ich tatsächlich Verbesserungspotenzial.
Ich werde mal mit meinem "Partner" reden.



tosa schrieb:


> Warum muss der Filter erst einlaufen?


Der Filter ist zur Hälfte mit altem Material bestück und zur anderen Hälfte mit neuem.
Da nun 2-3 Wochen vor und nach dem Umsetzen nicht gefüttert wurde muss er also erst wieder in Gang kommen.
Außerdem wird die Futtermenge die der Filter bisher kannte noch erhöht.
Da immer noch Salz im Becken ist und war, musste der Filter sich auch darauf einstellen.
Weiterhin verhindert es die Aufnahme von Nitrit zurück in die Fische.
Das weiß du, aber ich schreibe es nochmal für alle anderen.

Also ist der Filter lange nicht am Maximum.
Geben wir ihm Zeit.


----------



## tosa (7. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Florian,

danke für Deine Antworten.....



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie bereits einige Beiträge vorher erwähnt haben sich die kleinen Fische schwer getan zwischen den größeren.


das hatte ich dann wahrscheinlich übersehen, wobei die Karashi und Chagoi was Futter betrifft eigentlich sich überall unabhängig von der Größe durchsetzen. Aber wenn es so ist, dann ist es so.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ja? Worauf willst du hier hinaus?


ich gehe mal davon aus das die 200gramm in mehrere Portionen am Tag aufgeteilt werden (siehe Fish-Feeder), dann finde ich es persönlich bei dem Fischbesatz schon unterhalb der Erhaltungsfütterung. Von daher können sich da dann wohl die kleineren wie von dir erwähnt nicht durchsetzen.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ganz normal wenn das im Tagesverlauf schwankt.
> Oder siehst du das anders?


direkt und kurze Zeit nach dem füttern darf der Wert nach oben gehen, aber ein paar Stunden nach der Fütterung sollte der schon wieder in normalen Bahnen sein. Aber siehe oben betreffend des Fish-Feeders.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Hier sehe ich tatsächlich Verbesserungspotenzial.
> Ich werde mal mit meinem "Partner" reden.


das solltest du, gerade bei den Wasserwerten sollte da etwas mehr passieren.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Der Filter ist zur Hälfte mit altem Material bestück und zur anderen Hälfte mit neuem.


dann wundert mich der Nitritwert schon, insbesondere da es ein gestauter Filter ist, der genau diesen Wert massiv eliminiert. Aber fürs nächste Mal sollte man dort deutlich früher mit anfangen, das sieht man ja bereits an den Werten.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Da immer noch Salz im Becken ist und war, musste der Filter sich auch darauf einstellen.


Wie hoch? Warum? Salz hemmt ab gewissen Konzentrationen auch den Aufbau der nitritabbauenden Bakterien.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Weiterhin verhindert es die Aufnahme von Nitrit zurück in die Fische.


bedingt, es hemmt die Giftigkeit bis zu einem gewissen Grad.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Geben wir ihm Zeit.


----------



## Digicat (7. Okt. 2017)

Servus Flörian

Im Video über die Filteranlage gehst du auch auf die Wasserwechsel, mit dem Anschlußstück am Einlaufrohr in das Hälterungsbecken ein. Allerdings wird der Beckenauslauf von dir nicht erwähnt. Ist die Anlage den nicht an einen Kanal angeschlossen ?
Muß der 3 x in der Woche neu am Kugelhahn (neben dem Beckenablauf) angeschlossen und an den Kanal angeschlossen werden ?
Ich denke das ist der flexible Schlauch unter dem Vliesfilter ?

Stinkt der Vliesfilter nicht ?
Es soll ja schon im Freien zu einer Geruchsbelästigung kommen, zumindest wird das als Negativpunkt, neben den Kosten für das Vlies, bei Papierfiltern vorgebracht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Okt. 2017)

Hallöle All !


tosa schrieb:


> ich gehe mal davon aus das die 200gramm in mehrere Portionen am Tag aufgeteilt werden (siehe Fish-Feeder)


Kannst du Mal für mich hier näher drauf eingehen ! Link vielleicht ?


----------



## Zacky (7. Okt. 2017)

Ich glaube Torsten meint, die Fütterung über den Automaten am Beckenrand (im Video zu sehen), der sich ja zeitlich und Mengen-technisch einstellen lässt.


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Okt. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Stinkt der Vliesfilter nicht ?
> Es soll ja schon im Freien zu einer Geruchsbelästigung kommen, zumindest wird das als Negativpunkt, neben den Kosten für das Vlies, bei Papierfiltern vorgebracht.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut



Ich kann nur zum Vlieser antworten! Nein, dieser stinkt nicht.
Konnte bisher keine Geruchsbelästigung feststellen, sofern der Deckel geschlossen ist.

Beim entnehmen, stinkt die Rolle aber gewaltig.
Hier besser Handschuhe anziehen.


----------



## Digicat (7. Okt. 2017)

Mit einem Wort ... also doch.

Oder ... Florian, wie wars beim Co ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Teich4You (7. Okt. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Wie hoch? Warum? Salz hemmt ab gewissen Konzentrationen auch den Aufbau der nitritabbauenden Bakterien.


Weil wir zwei Bestände vergesellschaftet haben und der Meinung sind, dass Salz dabei hilft.
Es wurde mit einer Konzentration knapp über 0,5 gearbeitet.



Digicat schrieb:


> Allerdings wird der Beckenauslauf von dir nicht erwähnt. Ist die Anlage den nicht an einen Kanal angeschlossen ?


Direkt angeschlossen ist sie nicht.
Hier muss Hand angelegt werden. 
Da aber eine große Aquarienanlage besteht ist das dort fast täglich Brot. 



Digicat schrieb:


> Stinkt der Vliesfilter nicht ?


Indoor stinkt der nicht.
Habe nichts wahrgenommen.


----------



## tosa (7. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Es wurde mit einer Konzentration knapp über 0,5 gearbeitet.



das erklärt dann die Probleme mit dem Nitrit!


----------



## tosa (7. Okt. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich glaube Torsten meint, die Fütterung über den Automaten am Beckenrand (im Video zu sehen), der sich ja zeitlich und Mengen-technisch einstellen lässt.



richtig


----------



## simonkoi (7. Okt. 2017)

Hallo miteinander,

die Anlage über die diskutiert wird, ist meine und ich würde hier gern ein paar Dinge klarstellen.

Es wird keine Mast betrieben.
Schade das durch den etwas unglücklich gewählten Begiff „Monster“ solche Rückschlüsse gezogen werden.
Den neu zugesetzten Koi wird viel Potential zugesprochen. 
Das heißt aber nicht, das dieses, zu Lasten des gesamten Bestandes rausgekitzelt wird.
Von Anfang an war klar, das diese sich nicht wie in einem separaten Becken entwickeln werde - was auch nicht schlimm ist.
Ich erwarte kein Wachstum, sondern freue mich über jeden gesunden Zentimeter.
Immer im Vordergrund die Gesundheit und Wasserqualität.

Zur Gesundheit. 
Ich stehe in engem Kontakt mit einem Koi Heiler und einer auf Fische spezialisierten Tierärztin.
Selbst besitze und beherrsche ich ein hochwertiges Leitz Mikroskop um Abstriche an Haut und Kiemen zu nehmen. 
Ebenso Wundbehandlung sind eine Selbstverständlichkeit und die Koi Apotheke ist stets auf dem aktuellen Stand - nein, nicht weil sie ständig im Einsatz ist, sondern weil haben besser ist als brauchen.

Zum Verlauf, die Fische sind jetzt gerade mal zwei Wochen im Innenraum.
Das Filtermaterial wurde um lediglich 50L neues Helx erweitert. 
Die restlichen ca. 400L Helx sind zwischen 1 und 1,5 Jahre alt.
Das Becken wurde vor 2 Wochen auf 0,5% aufgesalzen.
Durch die fehlende Biologie der Wände im Teich und das aufsalzen, denke ich kann man dem Filter verzeihen das er momentan „nur“ 250g Futter abbaut.
Wie die Schlagkraft nach wenigen Wochen ohne Salz aussehen wird, kann sich vielleicht der ein oder andere denken.
Gefüttert werden die 250g aktuell auf 7x am Tag verteilt über den Futterautomat.
Nimmt man die einschlägigen Futterkonfiguratoren als Maßstab, so wären ca. 400g eine Fütterung für meinen Besatz, die weder auf Wachstum noch auf Erhalt ausgelegt ist.

Thema Wasserwechsel und Wasserqualität.
Diese Woche habe ich 70-75% Wasser gewechselt.
Nitrit ist morgens auf 0.05 und abends zwischen 0.2 und max. 0.3 wen mal etwas mehr Futter gegeben wurde.
Sicherlich brauche ich euch nicht erklären, das der Wert in Verbindung mit Salz tolerabel ist und es nicht wirklich Sinn macht dem Filter die Nahrung zu entziehen und die Futtermenge zu reduzieren.
Die Salzkonzentration wird aktuell wieder heruntergefahren und das ganze System wird sich einspielen.
Es werden von mir täglich alle messbaren Parameter wie Ammonium, Nitrit, Sauerstoff, PH, Salz und Temperatur gecheckt.

Zum Thema Technik.
Schmutz wird sofort über eine perfekte Strömung zum Bodenabzug befördert. 
Der Beckenboden ist stets blitzeblank.
Von dort geht es über die Pumpe zum Vliesfilter, der den Schmutz direkt aus dem System entfernt.
Anschließend durch 90 Watt UVC Strahlung und 1,5kw Heizung in den belüfteten Biofilter und dann zurück ins Becken.
Da das Becken keinen Überlauf an den Kanal hat, schließe ich den Spiralschlauch an den Kugelhahn an und lasse das Wasser in den Kanal in meinem Garten laufen. 
Befüllt wird mit exakt temperiertem frischen Leitungswasser.
Beleuchtet wird mit einer 60 Watt starken Giesemann Teszla aus der Meerwasseraquaristik.
Das Becken ist Nivaue und Kameraüberwacht.

So eine Anlage ist definitiv nichts für Anfänger.

Man muss sich täglich um die Anlage kümmern und pflegen - das nicht jeder die Zeit und Lust dazu hat, ist vollkommen verständlich.

Es ist auch nicht meine erste Überwinterung dieser Art.


Ich habe Verständnis für die Kritiker,
die mit ihren kleinen Schwammfiltern ein massig großes Wasservolumen brauchen um ein annähernd Koi gerechtes Wasser zu erzielen.
Ebenso kann man Ihnen die fehlende Vorstellungskraft nicht verübeln, was solch eine Filteranlage im Stande ist, für ein Wasser aufzubereiten.

Thema Überbesatz
Bekannte Tierärzte sind der Meinung, das ein Überbesatz erst dann herrscht, wenn die Filteranlage nicht in der Lage ist, die Wasserqualität stabil zu halten.

Natürlich ist es schön wenn die Tiere viel Platz zum schwimmen haben.
Das haben meine Fische auch den ganzen Sommer über im Teich. 
Mein Teich wird durch zuheizen, in der Zeit von Mai bis September auf immer mindestens 20 Grad gehalten.
Meine Meinung ist, das Koi nicht unter 16 Grad schwimmen sollten. 
Das kann ich im Teich über den winter nicht sicherstellen. 
Aus diesem Grund - und nicht um sie zu mästen, nehme ich meine Koi mit ins Haus.
Es sind nicht einfach nur Fische für mich. 
Es sind meine Haustiere, für die alles getan wird was nur möglich ist.
Dann als Tierquäler bezeichnet zu werden verwundert mich doch sehr.
Nicht selten kommen solche Aussagen von Menschen, die einen großen Hund in einer Zweizimmerwohnung halten.

Ich kenne meine Fische genau und merke sofort an ihrem Verhalten wie sie sich fühlen, oder ob etwas im Argen liegt.
Ich denke, ihr wisst wovon ich spreche. 
Und ich kann euch sagen, 
bei konstanten 23Grad, guter Wasserqualität und bestem Futter, fühlt sich die Bande pudelwohl und ist mir dadurch den hohen Aufwand an Zeit, Mühe und Kosten wert.

Wahrscheinlich habe ich das ein oder andere vergessen, kann aber gerne hinterfragt werden.

Grüße
 Simon


----------



## Digicat (7. Okt. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen Simon

Und danke für dein Statement.

Das es Dir ernst ist um deine Fische zeigt ja deine Filteranlage. Du wirst nicht umsonst eine so große Investition getätigt haben. Die Filteranlage kostet richtig Geld und ist kein Spielzeug sondern eine professionelle Anlage. Einzig das Becken ist für meine Begriffe etwas zu klein bzw. der eine Koi etwas zu groß. Nach meinem empfinden. Der muß ja doch mehr als ein halbes Jahr da drinnen leben. 

Ganz allgemein und nicht nur an dich gerichtet. 

Koi kann man Lieben. Aber es stellt sich mir die Frage warum man Koi in eine Innenhälterung "pfercht", ihnen zweimal im Jahr das Umsetzen zumutet, daß ist ja Streß für Fisch und Mensch und sich daran dann am Anblick ergötzt. Da finde ich ja die Teichhaltung besser. Da haben sie wenigstens, bei richtiger Haltung und Pflege zumindest ein halbes Jahr Ruhe.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Teich4You (7. Okt. 2017)

Danke für die ergänzenden Informationen, die ich einfach nicht im Kopf hatte oder falsch wiedergegeben. 
Ich beschränke mich ab sofort auf die Berichterstattung per Video.
Da es vorerst mal nix geben wird, müssen sich alle ein wenig gedulden.


----------



## simonkoi (8. Okt. 2017)

Vielen Dank Helmut.

Natürlich, jeder stellt sich Fragen.

Auch hier ganz allgemein gehalten:

Ich frage mich, 
warum werden - obwohl es alle wissen, 
Schweine, Rinder  oder Hühner unter bestialischen Bedingungen, vollgepumpt mit Medikamenten zusammengepfercht und dann auch noch von den Menschen getötet und verzehrt?
Im Forum die vollkommene heile Welt zum Thema  Koi predigen und danach im Supermarkt kiloweise Industriefleisch aus der Mastzucht kaufen.

Denkt mal darüber nach


Aber trotzdem, 
ob das Becken ausreichend ist oder nicht wird sich nicht klären lassen.
Jeder wird seine Meinung dazu haben.
Meine Meinung dazu ist, solange die Wasserqualität stimmt, ist ein D 200cm Becken zumindest nicht zu klein.
Wo sind denn eure Fische im Teich die meiste Zeit?
Meine sind die meiste Zeit in der Nähe vom Futterautomat. Am liebsten genau darunter.
Ein Koi ist kein Fisch der kilometerweite Strecken schwimmt. 
Er will sauberes warmes Wasser und Futter.
Insgesamt stehen meinen Fischen 4300L Wasser zur Verfügung.
Das Becken ist 117cm hoch gefüllt.


----------



## mitch (8. Okt. 2017)

simonkoi schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es schön wenn die Tiere viel Platz zum schwimmen haben.
> Das haben meine Fische auch den ganzen Sommer über im Teich.


Hallo Simon,
wenn du Lust hast, kannst du uns ja mal deinen Teich vorstellen ==>  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/mein-teich-und-ich.63/


----------



## simonkoi (8. Okt. 2017)




----------



## DbSam (8. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Simon,


simonkoi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich,
> warum werden - obwohl es alle wissen,
> Schweine, Rinder oder Hühner unter bestialischen Bedingungen, vollgepumpt mit Medikamenten zusammengepfercht und dann auch noch von den Menschen getötet und verzehrt?
> Im Forum die vollkommene heile Welt zum Thema Koi predigen und danach im Supermarkt kiloweise Industriefleisch aus der Mastzucht kaufen.
> ...



Ich liebe solche Verkettungen um irgendwas irgendwie zu rechtfertigen und die Argumente sinnlos ins Nichts zu schießen.
Man könnte hier noch unter Verweis auf die Abgasaffäre versichern, dass alle Parameter eingehalten wurden.
Zu dem vorherigen Abschnitt zur Sicherheit noch ein Hinweis: 



Ansonsten solltest Du Dich bei einer derart reißerisch aufgemachten und tatsächlich auch einer teilweise unsachlichen Vor- und Darstellung Deiner Innenhälterung nicht über Gegenwind wundern.
Wenn dann noch der TO als Erster auf sachlich dargestellte gegenteilige Ansichten in einem bis dahin normalen Thread beleidigend reagiert, dann werden natürlich noch mehr User zum Schreiben ihrer Meinung animiert. Das Ergebnis siehst Du hier.

Vielleicht solltest Du Deinen Partner darum bitten, dass er seine Videos und Beiträge über Deine Innenhälterung vor Veröffentlichung erst von Dir freigeben lassen muss. So bleibt Dir und auch den Lesern viel Leid erspart.
Über die Videos möchte ich eigentlich gar nicht reden. Da schaut man sich dann doch eher 'Die Sendung mit der Maus' an. Darin werden Details korrekter, kompakter und interessanter dargestellt und nicht mit langatmigen und leider auch teilweise unwissenden Erklärungen 'untermalt'.

Unabhängig davon würde ich die Argumente/Ratschläge von Torsten (@tosa) bezüglich Deiner IH beherzigen/überdenken.


Ich wünsche Dir und Deinen Fischen einen schönen und kurzen Winter,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## simonkoi (8. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Carsten,

das hat nichts mit rechtfertigen zu tun.
Ein Negativbeispiel zu erwähnen um meine Vorgehensweise in ein besseres Licht zu rücken, wollte ich damit nicht bezwecken.
Viel mehr soll damit zum Ausdruck kommen, wie verschieden die Ansichten sein können.
Was für den einen gut ist, muss nicht für den anderen genauso gelten.
Jeder wird seine Meinung zu bestimmten Dingen haben.
Selbstverständlich nehme ich berechtigte Kritik an.
Niemand ist allwissend und man lernt immer wieder dazu.
Allerdings braucht es klare Fakten, 
einfach Dinge in den Raum werfen ohne diese zu begründen und dann zu erwarten das diese sofort umgesetzt werden um nicht als Tierquäler da zu stehen - 
finde ich vermessen.


Es war nicht geplant, aus meiner Innenhälterung solch einen Aufriss zu machen.

Was du zu der bisherigen Berichterstattung schreibst, kann ich dir nur recht geben.
Leider wurde hier vieles nur oberflächlich angeführt und wahrscheinlich auch einiges selbst nicht richtig verstanden.
Ich habe von diesem Forumsbeitrag erst mitbekommen als das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen war.
Mittlerweile sind wir so weit, das über meinen Filteraufbau mit einem halbwegs bekannten Händler diskutiert wird, ohne das selbst die Funktion der einzelnen Komponenten bekannt sind.
Ohne das ich die Möglichkeit bekomme mich zu äußern,werde ich als „Held“ und  Versicherungsbetrüger, der keine Bedienungsanleitung lesen kann und das Leben seiner Fische aufs Spiel setzt beschimpft.

Dieser kann sich darauf verlassen, das er weder ich, noch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis jemand auch nur einen Cent bei ihm lassen wird.

Der Ursprungsgedanke, das Koi Hobby mit anderen zu teilen, indem man seine Anlage vorstellt, ist leider vollkommen aus dem Ruder gelaufen.

Schade!

Gruß Simon


----------



## DbSam (8. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Simon,


simonkoi schrieb:


> Der Ursprungsgedanke, das Koi Hobby mit anderen zu teilen, indem man seine Anlage vorstellt, ist leider vollkommen aus dem Ruder gelaufen.


Ja, wenn diese IH leider auf den ersten flüchtigen Blick schon fast als Masthälterung angepriesen wird, dann sollte man darüber nicht allzu sehr verwundert sein.


simonkoi schrieb:


> Allerdings braucht es klare Fakten, einfach Dinge in den Raum werfen ohne diese zu begründen und dann zu erwarten das diese sofort umgesetzt werden um nicht als Tierquäler da zu stehen - finde ich vermessen.


Ich sehe das so, wenn die User mit falschen Angaben 'angefüttert' und somit auf das falsche Gleis gelenkt werden, dann darf man sich darüber aber auch nicht großartig wundern.



simonkoi schrieb:


> Ich habe von diesem Forumsbeitrag erst mitbekommen als das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen war.


Ja, schade, sehr schade. Nun bist Du leider dadurch etwas ins Hintertreffen geraten und kannst nur noch versuchen Deine IH, den Aufbau und Deine Gedanken dazu berichtigend vorzustellen. Was Du weiter oben auch schon versucht/getan hast.
Wie Du schon schreibst, es wird dazu immer ein Pro und Kontra geben. Diese Meinungen werden aber sicherlich immer etwas sachlicher und besser als derzeit begründet sein, da diese (hoffentlich  ) auf den von Dir gelieferten Daten beruhen.


Bis denne,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## dizzzi (8. Okt. 2017)

Hi Simon,

Ich habe mir den ganzen Thread noch mal durchgelesen. Aber mit dem Held und Versicherungsbetrug, der keine Bedienungsanleitung lesen kann, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## simonkoi (8. Okt. 2017)

Hi,

ich möchte das hier nicht auch noch breittreten.
Bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## dizzzi (8. Okt. 2017)

Hat also nichts mit diesen Thread zu tun. Ich dachte schon ich raff etwas nicht.


----------



## simonkoi (8. Okt. 2017)

Genau, hatte nichts mit diesem Forum zu tun.


----------



## tosa (8. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Simon,
willkommen kann ich ja schlecht schreiben, bist ja bereits seit dem 30.4.2015 hier Mitglied, von daher danke für Deine ersten Beiträge.

Leider habe ich Deine Antworten schon vorher gesehen aber heute nicht die Zeit gehabt hierauf mal konkret zu antworten. Von daher folgt das jetzt:



simonkoi schrieb:


> Es wird keine Mast betrieben.


Da bedanke Dich bei Deinem Kollegen, denn leider ist das genau so rübergekommen. Und ganz offensichtlich bin ich nicht der Einzigste der das falsch aufgefasst hat.



simonkoi schrieb:


> Zur Gesundheit.


Ich denke mal das sollten die Standards eines Koihalters sein, das hervorzuheben finde ich eigentlich überflüssig. Ich preise ja auch nicht an, das ich Fische spritzen kann, etc..



simonkoi schrieb:


> Die restlichen ca. 400L Helx sind zwischen 1 und 1,5 Jahre alt.


Laut deinem Kollegen waren die vorher bei dir im Teich. Nicht das Alter des Helix zählt, sondern die bakterielle Besiedelung. Wenn du 400l Helix vom Teich frisch entnommen hast, dann dürfte dein Nitrit bei einem gestauten Filter keinerlei Ausschlag haben. Wenn diese natürlich tagelang trocken gestanden haben, sind die Bakterien hin!



simonkoi schrieb:


> Durch die fehlende Biologie der Wände im Teich und das aufsalzen,


Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich die Biologie der Teichwand brauche habe ich ein Problem im Filtervolumen. Klar nimmt man diese gerne mit, aber das sollte nicht die Grundlage eines Filtervolumens sein. Der biologische Abbau der Schadstoffe sollte immer durch den Filter sichergestellt sein!



simonkoi schrieb:


> Nimmt man die einschlägigen Futterkonfiguratoren als Maßstab, so wären ca. 400g eine Fütterung für meinen Besatz, die weder auf Wachstum noch auf Erhalt ausgelegt ist


ich weiß leider nicht welche Futterkonfiguratoren zu Hilfe nimmst, wieviel Futter nimmst du denn pro KG Fischgewicht in Prozent? Welches Futter wird denn derzeit verfüttert? Denn auch da sollte man mit Bedacht rangehen....



simonkoi schrieb:


> Diese Woche habe ich 70-75% Wasser gewechselt.


Das hat der Kollege von dir aber etwas anders geschildert, aber ich nehme gerne deinen Wert zum Wohl der Fische. Da wurde von 2-3x wöchentlich und 15% geschrieben, das wären bei 3000l = 1350l, somit nicht einmal 50%.



simonkoi schrieb:


> Es werden von mir täglich alle messbaren Parameter wie Ammonium, Nitrit, Sauerstoff, PH, Salz und Temperatur gecheckt.


das sollte bei einer IH selbstverständlich sein, und ich denke auch das du diesbezüglich nicht den Stäbchentest vertraust.



simonkoi schrieb:


> Beleuchtet wird mit einer 60 Watt starken Giesemann Teszla aus der Meerwasseraquaristik.


das ist bisher das einzige wo du 100% Zustimmung von mir bekommst, die Farben der Fische werden es dir danken.



simonkoi schrieb:


> So eine Anlage ist definitiv nichts für Anfänger.


Richtig, absolut nicht! 100% Zustimmung



simonkoi schrieb:


> Bekannte Tierärzte sind der Meinung, das ein Überbesatz erst dann herrscht, wenn die Filteranlage nicht in der Lage ist, die Wasserqualität stabil zu halten.


Wer auch immer ein bekannter Tierarzt ist. Der Tierarzt der diese Aussage trifft sollte nochmals sehr dezent sein Studium zur Fischmedizin überdenken. Wenn ich an meine 10m3 IH einen 10m3 biologischen Filter hänge kann ich darin die Fische stapeln und zwar so stapeln das die nicht einmal mehr mit einer Brustflosse wackeln können! Wenn ich sowas höre kriege ich Pickel.....



simonkoi schrieb:


> Es sind nicht einfach nur Fische für mich.
> Es sind meine Haustiere, für die alles getan wird was nur möglich ist.


so sollte es sein...!



Teich4You schrieb:


> Danke für die ergänzenden Informationen, die ich einfach nicht im Kopf hatte oder falsch wiedergegeben.


Vielleicht solltest du dich da mal vorher schlau machen anstatt darüber Videos zu drehen und diese mit Links durch die Welt zu schicken. Das ist jetzt nicht böse, aber wäre echt mal eine Steigerung!



simonkoi schrieb:


> Im Forum die vollkommene heile Welt zum Thema Koi predigen und danach im Supermarkt kiloweise Industriefleisch aus der Mastzucht kaufen.
> 
> Denkt mal darüber nach


Brauche ich nicht, mein Fleisch steht in Sichtweite zu meinem Grundstück auf der Weide! Aber was solche Worte bezwecken sollen verschließt sich mir! Immer schön vor der eigenen Tür kehren gehen ....



simonkoi schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu ist, solange die Wasserqualität stimmt, ist ein D 200cm Becken zumindest nicht zu klein.


muss nicht, aber für ein paar ist es schon echt grenzwertig. Meine IH hat z.B. 4,5x2,7m.



simonkoi schrieb:


> Allerdings braucht es klare Fakten,
> einfach Dinge in den Raum werfen ohne diese zu begründen und dann zu erwarten das diese sofort umgesetzt werden um nicht als Tierquäler da zu stehen -
> finde ich vermessen.


hat das einer getan? Hier wurde von Flo 2 unzureichende Videos gedreht, die überall gepostet, auch z.B. bei Fratzenbuch etc. und genau hierauf und auf seine Antworten wurde eingegangen. Mehr nicht..... Ist das jetzt verwerflich?



simonkoi schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind wir so weit, das über meinen Filteraufbau mit einem halbwegs bekannten Händler diskutiert wird, ohne das selbst die Funktion der einzelnen Komponenten bekannt sind.


Halbwegs bekannt..... grins.... den kannst du mir gerne mal per PN mitteilen, eigentlich kenne ich alle bekannten und halbwegs bekannten, aber warum sollte der mit dir über die Funktion und die Komponenten diskutieren, ausser das da Mankos sind. Und wenn das die bekannten wie Bachmann, Pohl, Ottlik sind, da sollte man sich mal selbst hinterfragen, denn genau diese wissen sehr genau wie es funktioniert und wie nicht.

So, genug ausgeteilt, nimm es nicht persönlich, aber ich gebe dir gerne Antworten auf Fragen, das habe ich auch bereits Flo schonmal angeboten. Lass Dir also gerne mal meine Worte durch den Kopf gehen....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Okt. 2017)

Petta schrieb:


> Koi als MONSTER von Morgen zu betiteln ist doch wohl abartig......oder ?



jo, Koi als "Monter von Morgen" zu betilten.

die werden doch net mal besonders groß und schwer

4 "Monster von morgen" schwimmen z.Z mit ihren ca. 10cm in meinem Küchenaquarium rum. Sind aber trotz Barteln (haben deren 6) eindeutig  keine Koi


----------



## center (19. Okt. 2017)

Gibts keine Kois von Schleich mit denen man Spielevideos drehen kann?


----------



## axel120470 (19. Okt. 2017)

@Frank : wie hast Du denn die kleinen Welse gefangen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Okt. 2017)

Hi Axel,

hatte ich neulich bei meinem letzten Ederseebesuch mit anderen Jungfischen auf der __ Senke. Die "Alten" haben dieses Jahr wohl sehr sehr spät für Nachwuchs gesorgt


----------



## axel120470 (19. Okt. 2017)

Hi Frank.
Ah. Ich versuche nämlich gerade verzweifelt ca. 15 kleine Goldies aus meinem Teich zu fangen . Ist mir ein Rätsel wo die herkommen. Hatte meinen Teich ja komplett leer und auch keine großen Goldies mehr drin. Übrigens : Deine 3 Kois machen sich sehr gut bei mir


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Okt. 2017)

Hi Axel, 

wie groß sind die "Teichkarnikel" denn?


----------



## axel120470 (20. Okt. 2017)

Hi Frank.
Teichkarnikelhab ich auch noch nicht gehört.  Die kleinen sind ca 4cm groß. Ein paar habe ich mittlerweile mit einem Aquariumskescher gefangen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Okt. 2017)

Hi Axel,
bei 4cm  besteht ja die Möglichkeit das zumindest der Asagi sie noch könnte (__ Döbel um 40cm fressen so was ja auch und da bräuchte man später auch keine Angst um die Karpfen zu haben)


----------



## axel120470 (20. Okt. 2017)

Hi Frank.
Darauf hatte ich auch gehofft. Aber die kleinen verstecken sich in meinem Pflanzenfilter im Kies. Keine Chance für den großen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Okt. 2017)

Hi Axel,

da muß man dann wohl doch noch mal die Angel rausholen und mit Winzighaken die Biester abfischen


----------



## axel120470 (20. Okt. 2017)

Lach. Leider hab ich meine Angelausrüstung vor 12 Jahren verkauft.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Nov. 2017)

auchs wenns keine Koi sind,

hab heute vor dem rausfangen und umsetzen ins 960l Becken mal die "Monster von Morgen" im 240l Becken knipsen können

sind leider deren nur noch 3 übrig. Einer der 5 Anfang September im Edersee gesenkten (waren da 4-5cm lang) starb schon 3 Wochen später, letzte Woche hat dann der größte (sind nach 3 Monaten nun schon zwischen 15-20cm) den einen im Wachstum weit zurückgeblieben "inhaliert"


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Nov. 2017)

Schön. 
Womit fütterst du die "Monster"


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Nov. 2017)

Hi Torsten,

mit Frofu aller Art, Regenwürmern - da fahren sie besonders drauf ab und sehen anschließend immer aus wie siamesiche Hängebauchscheine weil sie dann ne fette, kugelförmige Plautze haben weil sie sich 4-5 __ Würmer reinhauen, Maden, Gammarus, zerschnippelte Stinte  ect. Mittlerweile fressen sie selbst Granulatfutter was eigentlich für die 6 Syncrossus berdmorei im Becken gedacht war


----------



## Hannesan (2. Feb. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> 
> mit Frofu aller Art, Regenwürmern - da fahren sie besonders drauf ab und sehen anschließend immer aus wie siamesiche Hängebauchscheine weil sie dann ne fette, kugelförmige Plautze haben weil sie sich 4-5 __ Würmer reinhauen, Maden, Gammarus, zerschnippelte Stinte  ect. Mittlerweile fressen sie selbst Granulatfutter was eigentlich für die 6 Syncrossus berdmorei im Becken gedacht war



Eine Art von Allesfresser sozusagen hehehe


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Feb. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Syncrossus berdmorei


Wie viel C° hast du in den Becken?


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Feb. 2018)

Florian:
Was machen denn die Monster aus der Innenhälterung?
Gibt es schon neue Bilder?


----------



## Teich4You (2. Feb. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Florian:
> Was machen denn die Monster aus der Innenhälterung?
> Gibt es schon neue Bilder?


Musst du den Simon mal fragen. 
Habe keinen Kontakt mehr.


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Feb. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Florian:
> Was machen denn die Monster aus der Innenhälterung?
> Gibt es schon neue Bilder?



Wachsen ganz gut, zumindest die 2x Chagoi.
Stand Weihnachten, 50 cm +

Zum derzeitigen Stand, habe ich keine Informationen.


----------

